# Two pregnant rabbits in one pen?



## keforce (Oct 25, 2014)

I have two new zealand female rabbits that have been breed around the same time a few weeks ago. The two females are kept in the same pen (4 ft x 2 ft x 2ft). One had just given birth. The trouble is I couldn't tell which one is the mother. I think the other female may be about to give birth in a week or two, or maybe sooner. My question is whether it is ok to keep both the mother (and her children) in the same cage as the other pregnant rabbit? Will the pregnant rabbit try to kill/eat the new born babies given birth by the other rabbit? I would appreciate any pointers/advice. Thanks


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Oct 25, 2014)

I've heard of 2 does and their litters being fine in a horse stall. As long as their is lots of room and they get along they should be fine 


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## majorv (Oct 25, 2014)

The pen your using is much smaller than a horse stall. It's risky keeping them together. New mom's can be pretty defensive when they have young ones.


----------



## keforce (Oct 25, 2014)

majorv said:


> The pen your using is much smaller than a horse stall. It's risky keeping them together. New mom's can be pretty defensive when they have young ones.



How big of a pen do I need? What's the minimum size to keep two moms and their babies? thanks


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Oct 26, 2014)

I would say to make it 7x7-5x5 at least. They should have their nesting boxes in a corner opposite from each other so they don't fight over babies.


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------



## TinksMama (Oct 27, 2014)

They should be fine together, if they have enough room. I recommend at least 10 square feet per bun and adding plenty of tunnels and houses where they can hide. This will give them enough room to get away from each other, if need be. Good luck with your girls!


----------



## Amelia1star (Oct 28, 2014)

lopsofloverabbitry said:


> I've heard of 2 does and their litters being fine in a horse stall. As long as their is lots of room and they get along they should be fine
> 
> 
> ~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~



Have you breed them like this before? I breed my rabbits as well and was wondering if you can do this... Can you?


----------



## lopsofloverabbitry (Oct 28, 2014)

If you have 2 does that get along with each other before they are bred, they may get along when they are bred. As long as they have a large space and there own nesting box, they should be fine. I would keep an eye on them at first. I've heard of a couple people doing the "horse stall" idea 


~Breeding Quality Holland Lops Since 2012~


----------

